# Greetings!



## Teddasaur (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello to everyone! I am Tedda and I've been taking care of gerbils for a year and now. My fiance and I got a fancy little doe! Her name's Booboo and she loves exploring! We adopted her a week ago from the petstore nearby and she turned out to be pregnant! She gave birth a day ago and the litter is only one. Only one baby. Now I have a few questions. Is it weird that she gave birth only to one? From what I know a litter depends on how old the momma is and on average it is from 8-12. After 10 days is it safe to transfer the mouse? As in, I need to take her to another apartament along with her little one (the way is not more than half an hour) and I'm afraid that I may scare the little one by a lot. Should we wait more? We do, however need to move them as soon as possible! And last if the little mouse turns out to be a male should I seperate them after 4 weeks? I don't have the accomodations to breed them and sometimes the thought of incest scares me!

*Thank you in advance!*


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome.
I'd say yes to moving them at 10 days. I've taken mother's and litters from work to home befor with no problem but just keep in mind it could stress her and cause a problem, especially as a first time mother you won't know how much she will put up with. But if you have to move them you have to move them realy.

I'd say 1 is uncommon however as sue came from a pet shop pregnant I'm not surprised as she should be very young (prob between 4-8 weeks) and then the stress of moving and depending on how the shop keeps them and what they feed that could cause added stress and lack of nutrition. All could cause a small litter.

If it does turn out to be male yep he needs to come out at 4 weeks as after that he could mate with her. Hopefully it's a girl as females realy shouldn't be kept alown as they are social unlike the bucks who often won't stand the company of another buck once mature. If it's a buck you could swap it for a doe maby.


----------



## Teddasaur (Dec 19, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Welcome.
> I'd say yes to moving them at 10 days. I've taken mother's and litters from work to home befor with no problem but just keep in mind it could stress her and cause a problem, especially as a first time mother you won't know how much she will put up with. But if you have to move them you have to move them realy.
> 
> I'd say 1 is uncommon however as sue came from a pet shop pregnant I'm not surprised as she should be very young (prob between 4-8 weeks) and then the stress of moving and depending on how the shop keeps them and what they feed that could cause added stress and lack of nutrition. All could cause a small litter.
> ...


Thank you very much for the helpful answer! So it's save to put them in a box (with a few holes of course) and take a ride on the bus. It's not very bumpy, I hope it won't get stressed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Your better off taking them in the cage/box there allready in. She will feel more secure and will habe her scent around her.


----------



## Teddasaur (Dec 19, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Your better off taking them in the cage/box there allready in. She will feel more secure and will habe her scent around her.


She will be in her cage and the cage will be in a box, because it's too cold to be carried only in the cage.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

